# Breast Biopsy and Ablation on same DOS



## Lkimsey (Jul 18, 2007)

I am trying to find information on billing CPT code 19103 with 19105 in the same session.  Our carriers are bundling the two together, which I think is correct, but the surgeon says "no".  He is adding modifier 59 to 19105 and they are still bundling.  I think the modifier is inappropriate and have told him such to no avail.  Can anyone out there direct me to documentation.  NCCI does not have these codes as bundled.  Thanks


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Aug 30, 2007)

*Par*

Have You Tried Appealing With Documentation Or Tried Using A Different Modifier?


----------

